# Colonoscopy better am or pm?



## OppOnn (Jun 30, 2002)

I notice some people have their colonoscopies scheduled for the afternoon, I have mine for early morning, as did President Bush.In the interests of future colonoscopies, is haivng it in the pm something new, more convenient, or just the doctor's convenience?Thanks.O


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2002)

Early morning has been best for me...without a doubt.


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

I had a choice since I scheduled it months before the procedure.I too suggest early morning, cause you will not sleep well anyway!


----------



## NicoleXX (Jun 4, 2002)

My doc always made my colonscopies in the morning! But I canï¿½t imagine to do this in the afernoon, because you arenï¿½t allowed to eat or to drink something. Really President Bush had a colonscopie,too?


----------

